# Crabbie has a new home



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

After a month at our house, Crabbie the stray left a few hours ago for her new home. Two potential "owners" didn't "make the grade", but a very nice couple did. We'll miss Crabbie, but she's going to a nice home with people who want her and will take good care.
I love a happy ending


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She's beautiful. Great job finding her the right people.
How crabby is she?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I try, when I can, to put some whimsy in my life. Most times at the expense of someone else such as Crabbie. Crabbie is a talker. On first meeting, Crabbie would make a vocalization somewhere between a meow, growl, purr, trill. What it sounded like to me was the sound that an old lady/man makes when they're mildly annoyed at something. The sound I make for example 
In fact, Crabbie is a sweetheart without a real crabby bone in her body and I'm happy for her.


----------

